# problems with plastisol transfers peeling off.



## dmm26 (Mar 21, 2007)

OK so for the last couple shirts i have done I've had the transfer not release from the paper properly. Leaving half the image pressed and half just kind of bubbled on top of the shirt. The ones that did adhere seem to not have adhered properly to the garnments. Easily peeling off with just one wash.

I'm using Plastisol hot peel heat transfers from Red Rocket Graphics,Hotronix 16x16 auto open clam shell press. I have my temp @ 390degrees as per the instructions that came with the transfers. I pre press for 25 seconds and then press the actual transfer for 8 seconds allowing 3 seconds cool time before peeling, again as per the instructions. My pressure is at medium to high.

I read some of the other posts about this and it seems to me that maybe I'm using too high of a temp??

I'm thinking it may be the transfers themselves.


----------



## dan-ann (Oct 25, 2007)

I too was having this problem- I am new to this- and no matter what I tried I kept ruining everything I did.

It has been suggested here that 400 for 12-13 seconds then take an old t-shirt(boy do I have them) rub the transfer before taking the backing off. then remove the paper. Well I did that and all the shirts came out great.- so try it


----------



## dmm26 (Mar 21, 2007)

Have you washed any of your shirts yet???? That's really my biggest problem.


----------



## MotoskinGraphix (Apr 28, 2006)

Should be no problem washing plastisol transfers and the 400 degree 13-14 seconds and a quick rub is spot on info.


----------



## darryld (Sep 20, 2007)

yu could try peeling them right away and not waiting the 3 seconds. the company that i use says prepress for a few seconds to remove excess moisture, then press for 8 secs @ 380 degress and peel immediatly. on the other hand i have heard before that RRG transfers are very poor quality.


----------



## karlking85 (Sep 26, 2007)

I have heard the same thing, though I have never used them myself.


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

Number one your pre press is very long. I never pre-press a shirt more then 5 second. see one of my videos. Peel Hot... I mean HOT.. lid up.. peel... not lid up laaalaaa peel. I am not familiar with the brand.


----------



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

Lou, would it be better to use a t pad it in this application, sounds like to me maybe? Don't know,

R.


----------



## MotoskinGraphix (Apr 28, 2006)

badalou said:


> Number one your pre press is very long. I never pre-press a shirt more then 5 second. see one of my videos. Peel Hot... I mean HOT.. lid up.. peel... not lid up laaalaaa peel. I am not familiar with the brand.


Depends on the humidity, where you live and if you take shirts on the road. A 5 second pre-press on heavyweight black will not remove all the moisture in our area.


----------



## angelic_endeavor (Sep 19, 2007)

I live in New York, and never thought we had THAT much humidity here in the winter, but I guess I was wrong. I've seen steam when pre-pressing, and just so I can rule moisture out if I do wind up having a problem, I've made a habit of pre-pressing the area for 5 seconds, then I press the entire shirt to make sure it looks nice, and then I pre-press the transfer area once again for 5 seconds before applying the transfer (inkjet or stock transfer with plastisol).

I've found that increasing temp to 400, increasing pressing time to 12-14 seconds, rubbing the transfer down with a clean old t-shirt and then waiting maybe 5 seconds before peeling gave me perfect results with stock transfers. In addition, any area containing red ink had to be peeled from the opposite corner so the red was the last area peeled.

Hope this helps!

Melissa


----------



## trendydag (Dec 14, 2006)

I use a different brand but have still yet to solve the issue. The transfer doesn't seem to stick to the tee often and so I have to do it at a high temp and sometimes a cumulative time of 50 seconds (becos part of the design just doesn't seem to leave the paper sometimes). I do peel immediately and have tried patting down method, different times, tried medium and high pressure... Not too sure what to do.


----------



## MotoskinGraphix (Apr 28, 2006)

trendydag said:


> I use a different brand but have still yet to solve the issue. The transfer doesn't seem to stick to the tee often and so I have to do it at a high temp and sometimes a cumulative time of 50 seconds (becos part of the design just doesn't seem to leave the paper sometimes). I do peel immediately and have tried patting down method, different times, tried medium and high pressure... Not too sure what to do.


What type of transfer and who made them? 50 seconds is just way long for plastisol transfers.


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

plan b said:


> Lou, would it be better to use a t pad it in this application, sounds like to me maybe? Don't know,
> 
> R.


I don't think so unless the area needs to be raised where the transfer goes. remember you do not want seam to get in the way of transfers.


----------



## Artsy_Marissa (Nov 17, 2007)

can you test on a diff press?? Maybe something is wrong with yours? My first one was doing that and i was able to use my friends and see the transfers work and figure out it was def my press.


----------



## dmm26 (Mar 21, 2007)

I can't test on a different press as I am the only one I know with a press. 

I've tried peeling them right away and the opacity is garbage then also I get about the same result either way.

Lou, you've used spot98 before I saw in one of your videos. Have you ordered any more plastisol transfers from them? If so are they of a good quality?


----------



## MotoskinGraphix (Apr 28, 2006)

dmm26 said:


> I can't test on a different press as I am the only one I know with a press.
> 
> I've tried peeling them right away and the opacity is garbage then also I get about the same result either way.
> 
> Lou, you've used spot98 before I saw in one of your videos. Have you ordered any more plastisol transfers from them? If so are they of a good quality?


Have you tried stock transfers from Art Brands or Pro-World or any other company?


----------



## dmm26 (Mar 21, 2007)

I'd like to find a good supplier in Canada if possible.

Thanks though


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

dmm26 said:


> I can't test on a different press as I am the only one I know with a press.
> 
> I've tried peeling them right away and the opacity is garbage then also I get about the same result either way.
> 
> Lou, you've used spot98 before I saw in one of your videos. Have you ordered any more plastisol transfers from them? If so are they of a good quality?


I don't use Spot98 only because they are in canada. They sent me the transfers and the shirts to do their video for them. If they were in USA I wouod use them.


----------



## darryld (Sep 20, 2007)

go to starline pacific they are in canada


----------



## dmm26 (Mar 21, 2007)

Thanks for the hook up!


----------



## Chongo74 (Mar 12, 2014)

I have been having a few issues similar to what I have read in this thread. Some things that have helped (but not solved completely)
-Pull (2) layers of color for each screen
-Be sure that your adhesive powder is covering everything (shake off all extra)
-Temp gun your cure to a min of 320F and let it hold for a few seconds past
-After applied press 3-5 additional times 
Now I'm still learning (2 months), but I have adapted these techniques from this forum here and other educational outlets. They work for me, and I hope they work for you! Good luck.

Brandon


----------



## mpierce513 (Nov 17, 2007)

If you are printing your own transfers, use SuperTrans paper you can get it at Graphic Solutions. Print the design on the paper, dust it with a powder adhesive, run through dryer. To put on the shirt do 375 degrees for about 8 seconds pull off transfer when it's hot. We do a ton of transfers and never have any trouble.


----------

